# Best place for bamboo poles?



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a 45x45x45cm exo terra that I want to put some hollow bamboo poles in. I've had a look around and I can't seem to find any anywhere, anyone know where the best place to get some would be? Also, what is the best way of securing them horizontally? Or should I just wedge them in? It's for a pair of L.Williamsi so don't think I need to worry about the weight of them knocking it down... 

Thanks

Emma


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&Q / Garden centres do thick and thin bamboo in about 6ft lengths.


----------



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm sure I must walk around these places with my eyes closed haha. I will have to have a better look


----------



## tm02 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have some bamboo poles but there not hollow. I'm sure you could hollow them out in some way.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

You could try :

Buy*Bamboo*Poles*&...

Bamboo Poles (Cheapest - I think)

Bamboo Poles Supplier UK Fences Gazebos

bamboo,bamboo canes,bamboo poles and bamboo fencing

Just a few to be getting on with : victory:


----------



## Staticpulse (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahh brilliant, thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Chinese strip club..


----------

